# Working after your block has ended



## Dawn Tower (Aug 8, 2016)

I wonder if Amazon is opening itself up to another class action lawsuit by requiring us to deliver all packages, regardless of whether we've gone past the end of our block. I keep getting 50-70 packages for a three hour block, and and all our routes are now across a busy bridge that is backed up often. I returned packages twice due to traffic congestion and one route that was entirely huge apartment complexes. The second time I received a warning email. 

I don't mind delivering a few packages after my block, but when a have 17 deliveries left (all apartments) I feel like I've been screwed. Amazon advertises $18 an hour, not 16 or 15. There should be recourse when the problem is due to their bad routing and decision to deliver from Portland to Vancouver WA.

I did mention all of this in an email back to support. I received that awesome form reply we all love, saying that they've considered my input but it hasn't changed their previous assessment.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

I definitely feel for you guys. How many stops are you averaging? We have that many packages too but over 4 hours. 

You would be wise to decide if this gig is for you. If I had 70 packages in 3 hours and I couldnt finish in that time I would consider not doing it. Similar if I had a chance to drive Uber in a .75 cent per mile market. At that point no it is not worth it.


----------



## chopstick (Aug 3, 2016)

Amazon is taking advantage of you guys. 70 packages for 3 hours? really? I wonder how much $ amazon collected to deliver those 70 packages. Probably several hundred. And you only get paid 54. Ridiculous.

If they switch from 4 hour to 3 hr blocks here, it's over, the gig is done for me.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Dawn Tower said:


> and all our routes are now across a busy bridge that is backed up often.


Buy a boat with wheels lol!


----------



## geekorama (Jun 6, 2016)

Let's put it this way, you're definitely getting screwed. I talked to another contracted Amazon delivery guy that I ran into while delivering, they say they get $2.75 per package delivered (Los Angeles County). So, if you have 50 packages in a 3 hour block, you're getting paid $54 for 3 hours... whilst sometimes going over. However, the other contractor (non-Flex), getting 50 packages who is getting paid $2.75 per package is getting $137.50


----------



## Dawn Tower (Aug 8, 2016)

chopstick said:


> Amazon is taking advantage of you guys. 70 packages for 3 hours? really? I wonder how much $ amazon collected to deliver those 70 packages. Probably several hundred. And you only get paid 54. Ridiculous.
> 
> If they switch from 4 hour to 3 hr blocks here, it's over, the gig is done for me.


I'm looking into getting a CDL so I can apply to a more legitimate delivery job. Flex was worthwhile when we had four hour blocks, not so much now.


----------



## mke (Dec 19, 2016)

Of course you can just keep doing what your doing, go the 3 hours and return, until you get deactivated. I wouldn't bother quiting over it, at least if its worth the 3 hours, it may take a long time before they actually deactivate or reprimand you in any meaningful way beyond a form email.


----------



## monkeemama17 (Jun 4, 2016)

With me, I deliver all packages no matter how long it takes me. I have been getting Vancouver routes but I have been getting about 45-50 packages. They have also been big ones too in my little Civic. We had snow and ice warnings yesterday so I was taking my time. I finished in 3 1/2 hours because of the weather. Then it took about 45 minutes to get back into Portland afterwards because of the traffic.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Are you Portland folks able to get two blocks a day pretty easily?


----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

They tried the 3 hour thing here, everyone complained, emailed and most importantly just stopped taking the 3hr blocks. We're back to 4hrs now, hopefully it stays or rinse and repeat.


----------



## LLXC (Nov 22, 2016)

Bygosh said:


> They tried the 3 hour thing here, everyone complained, emailed and most importantly just stopped taking the 3hr blocks. We're back to 4hrs now, hopefully it stays or rinse and repeat.


Your area must not have a lot of (desperate) drivers.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Bygosh said:


> They tried the 3 hour thing here, everyone complained, emailed and *most importantly just stopped taking the 3hr blocks*. We're back to 4hrs now, hopefully it stays or rinse and repeat.


Bravo! We all need hero like your market have! People should learn that *"United we stand, divided we fall"*, its not matter of how desperate the drivers are all they need is a person (leader) who they can follow. Who dont needs money but money is not everything.
*
If I have an option I will "like" your post 100 times!*


----------



## flexian (Aug 16, 2016)

remarkable lack of "you're just a whiner" cacophony on this thread; opening it up i was expecting something totally different.

something else must be up...


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

flexian said:


> remarkable lack of "you're just a whiner" cacophony on this thread; opening it up i was expecting something totally differet...


Like what? Gossips about Kim K. brand name polka dots panty!


----------



## flexian (Aug 16, 2016)

FlexDriver said:


> Like what? Gossips about Kim K. new polka dots panty!


lul shockingly there can be someone who really though that,,,


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

flexian said:


> remarkable lack of "you're just a whiner" cacophony on this thread; opening it up i was expecting something totally different.
> 
> something else must be up...


Dawn is an old timer. Plus most people with 3 hours are getting 25 ish stops. To get 60-70 packages with 50ish stops is madness.


----------



## flexian (Aug 16, 2016)

nah its something else


----------

